# Moose Plow



## koondawg (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 2003 Yamaha Grizzly 660. Will the newer style quick mount Moose plow fit this machine?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

according to the Moose site it will only bolt up to the 08-09 grizz's. though you could probaly fab it up to work fairly decent.

sublime out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fabrication will make anything work.


----------

